# D.I.Y Carbon Scrubber



## LLCoolBud (May 14, 2006)

I all I was looking to make a carbon scubber and i was wondering if anyone here has constructed one and could assist me with it thanks alot in advance for any help.

LLCoolBud


----------



## yogi dc (May 14, 2006)

hey man, i was looking for the same thing not to long ago. i seen one on the OG awhile back i have also seen it on many other sites to. well here is a couple i found. hope this helps later llcoolbud.


http://forum.cannabis-seeds.cc/index.php?showtopic=2177

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=20873&st=20

http://www.uk420.com/boards/lofiversion/index.php/t54542.html


----------



## yogi dc (May 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## German Gigalo (Sep 2, 2006)

here


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 2, 2006)




----------

